# Bella cera reviews



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Any installers use this brand flooring? We are shopping wood floors for my own house. Seen this brand and kinda like the hand scraped engineered flooring they offer. Just looking to see if anyone's using it now. Pros? Cons? Any negatives to using 1/2" engineered as opposed to 3/4" solid?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

.)(


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I prefer solid wood flooring over engineered. Solid can generally be refinished more times in the future.


----------

